# Waking up at 5:00 A.M. in BMQ.



## canucksfan250 (10 Aug 2013)

I have a rather stupid question to ask.  In about a month I will be beginning my BMQ of a Reserve Infantryman.  I am curious how you wake up at 5 A.M. in the morning?  Is there an alarm clock? A horn?  I am very bad at waking up! 

Thanks for anyone who has taken their time to review this question and hopefully answer!


----------



## jeffb (10 Aug 2013)

Don't worry, if your alarm clock doesn't get you up, the rest of your course will.


----------



## GAP (10 Aug 2013)

ohhh.....they are gonna have so much fun with him until fear wakes him up 30 minutes before wakeup..... ;D


----------



## Jammer (10 Aug 2013)

I'll email your course sgt and ask that he doesn't start to early for you.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2013)

There will likely be a Fire Piquet laid on.  Basically, 2 pers will be awake at all times in a shift type deal.  They will walk around, acting as a fire/security watch.  Normal is about a 2 hour rotation.  They will wake up everyone at "X" time as per the Crse staff direction.

Not 100% it will be this way but I'd say its the normal way.


----------



## Teager (10 Aug 2013)

Hmmm I have a feeling this will be a weekend BMQ so waking up at 5 for two days of the week is nice...if they even get up at 5.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2013)

I taught on more than a few wknd BMQs in my PRes days and that's how we always ran it; Fire Piquet both nights w/ 1 Instr laid on as Duty NCO.


----------



## Class-Senior (11 Aug 2013)

wow, I remember worrying about the little things like this. 
bring an alarm clock. 
take care of yourself
then, look after the others.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Aug 2013)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Don't worry, if your alarm clock doesn't get you up, the rest of your course will.



Like the people who'll set their alarm for 4:30am so they have extra time to get ready?  Nothing beats hearing the ol timex alarm going off 30 minutes before you have to wake up ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Aug 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Like the people who'll set their alarm for 4:30am so they have extra time to get ready?  Nothing beats hearing the ol timex alarm going off 30 minutes before you have to wake up ;D



And the subsequent sound of a combat boot hurtling across the room at said Timex alarm/owner...  >


----------



## Lumber (11 Aug 2013)

Is it 5 am because it's a PRes BMQ? From what I remember we didn't have a reveille, we just had to be formed up for PT at 6am. Get up whenever you want to make that happen.


----------



## chrisf (11 Aug 2013)

I was discussing basic training with a friend of mine (who was about to go through it) recently...

I said it would be a fun/memorable/challenging experience, and if I ever had to do it again, I'd probably snap and kill  maim most of my platoon... solely because of crap like that... setting an alarm to go off 30 minutes early for PT? Why? Because you think it makes you keen? I could set an alarm for 4:57 and be up, dressed, ready and formed up for 5:00. Set it for 4:52 and I've got time to take an early morning dump.

Shockingly, same crap on PLQ... prior to the the field portion, we were given orders the evening before going to the field, and told "they weren't sure when we were going the next morning, but it would be early and they'd come wake us up".

My section, being fairly sensible, packed our gear, had uniforms ready to go, and could reasonably be expected to be  leisurly out of the bunk and on our way in about 3 minutes. Then we all did the most reasonable thing, and went to sleep.

1:00AM, I got up to take a leak... and found the most of the rest of the platoon (other two sections) in the hallway, uniforms, body armor, and webgear on, either standing around, or sitting on their ruck sacks... "Are we leaving or somthing?" I asked (In my boxes and a pair of flip-flops) the individual looked at me wide eyed "Are you not ready to go? They said they'd come get us! They could be here any minute! We have no idea when we're going! Shit, you've got to get ready!" "So we're not going yet?" I went, used the washroom, came back to our sections room, locked the door, and went back to sleep.

3 hours later, when we were ready to leave, my section got out of bed, grabbed our stuff, and off we went, with an extra 5 or so hours of sleep that no one else had gotten because they figured they were being keen.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Aug 2013)

Must be nice to have a baby face and not need to shave.     ;D


----------



## chrisf (11 Aug 2013)

I've always shaved in the evening, post-shower. Much less irritation.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Must be nice to have a baby face and not need to shave.     ;D



lol, ya those people irk me.


----------



## STJ_Kierstead (27 Aug 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Must be nice to have a baby face and not need to shave.     ;D



I remember when I was in 6th grade...

p.s - goodluck canucksfan , work on getting up and excercising ahead of time! -


----------

